# B14 Abs?



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Is there a light on the gauge cluster for this? My VIN plate says i have abs equipped, but i dont see a light come on when i start my car. i checked the bulbs and didnt find a burnt out one either.

also, does anyones ABS make the pedal go DUDUDUDUDU against their foot? cause mine dont. just wondering cause it does on my families other vehicles. then again, when i had my brakes done at VIP, i was also given MAJOR brake fade. they didnt even test the car after they did it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like you dont have ABS, if you can post or send me a pic of your master cylinder and Ill tell ya.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......but why would the VIN tag say i got abs, when i dont?  

ill take a pic in a few minutes, gonna use our shioty company cam


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Did you get the car new or used? And if you got it used, are you sure it wasn't a salvage car?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh.....bought it from a nun, she was the original owner.


----------

